# World Record? Robot "Sub1" :)



## IAssemble (Feb 4, 2016)

The video description says it all!


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 4, 2016)

ao100 pls


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 4, 2016)

what the heck


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Feb 4, 2016)

That happened...



Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 4, 2016)

Woah nice. Did that include inspection time though?


----------



## IAssemble (Feb 4, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Woah nice. Did that include inspection time though?



Yes


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 4, 2016)

What the actual *******



AlexMaass said:


> ao100 pls



But yes I agree, would be more accurate and says sth about the speed


----------



## IAssemble (Feb 4, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> ao100 pls



My guess would be an average of 21 moves (rather than the 20 in this video) so probably around 0.93s?


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 4, 2016)

That moment when technology makes you feel stupid


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Technology makes me feel slow.


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 5, 2016)

Why did it take 34 seconds to get to the actual content in a 51 second video?


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 5, 2016)

megaminxwin said:


> Why did it take 34 seconds to get to the actual content in a 51 second video?



The solve is less than a second, what else did you think was going to happen in a 51 second video?


----------



## Chree (Feb 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> The solve is less than a second, what else did you think was going to happen in a 51 second video?



You gotta admit, tho. We only needed so much build up. Just get to the fast robot already!!

Can't wait for the Ao100 video.


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2016)

Amazing! Wca scrambling bot anyone?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> Amazing! Wca scrambling bot anyone?



Now that's a great idea :tu


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 5, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> The solve is less than a second, what else did you think was going to happen in a 51 second video?



Quick explanation of how it works would be nice.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't even think the "magicians" who throw up the cube scrambled and catch it solved on video can "solve" it this fast!


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 5, 2016)

Brest?


----------



## SenorJuan (Feb 5, 2016)

These robot guys need to get hold of some of the "military grade additive" that was used on Bradley Wiggins' bike:
https://rouleur.cc/journal/bicycles/bradley-wiggins-hour-record-chain-muc-off?nopaging=1
And we want to see the video of their eyes watering when they pay for it....


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Brest?



Oh my.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> Amazing! Wca scrambling bot anyone?


yes pls


Christopher Mowla said:


> I don't even think the "magicians" who throw up the cube scrambled and catch it solved on video can "solve" it this fast!



they can, if they make sure the scramble is not many moves


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Brest?



good luck


----------



## IAssemble (Feb 5, 2016)

Berd said:


> Amazing! Wca scrambling bot anyone?



Not this one I suspect, considering how long it probably takes to insert and remove the cube and that the center piece has to be modified for the robot to hold it! 

EDIT:

Oh and BTW, I added a scramble option to the latest version of the MindCub3r software which generates a random position (rather than random move) based scramble so is probably good enough for practice if not competitions. Of course mechanically it is probably far too slow for most of you guys during pactice! 

If you are interested see: http://mindcuber.com/mindcub3r/mindcub3r.html#Operation


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Feb 5, 2016)

sic music 



AlexMaass said:


> ao100 pls



lol if your gonna do that then just do an ao10000


----------



## alisterprofitt (Feb 6, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> lol if your gonna do that then just do an ao10000



That would take the machine less than 3 hours of actual solving time  (Excluding Scrambling and other outliers, of course).


----------



## CubePro (Feb 6, 2016)

This is amazing!
lol y are rubiks cube solving robot vids so theatric


----------



## IAssemble (Feb 6, 2016)

CubePro said:


> This is amazing!
> lol y are rubiks cube solving robot vids so theatric



Perhaps to try and make them appealing to non-cubers? lol


----------



## IAssemble (Feb 6, 2016)

Breaking news - it looks like Jay Flatland and Paul Rose just beat Sub1 to the first *official* sub 1 second record!

http://www.kansascity.com/living/article58774598.html

EDIT: I wonder how Guinness World Records are confirming the times are accurate?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh, this was a different 1-second-ish robot?  Actually, when I saw this, I thought it was the Flatland/Rose one with a new chassis. Very cool that there are multiple super-fast robots.

I think when the times are this close it is really unacceptable to use a single solve, though. The position of the cube matters a lot - it will affect both solving time and the amount of time it takes to do the move sequence. I'd really like to see at least an average of 12, or even an average of 100. Even with a human scrambling the cube, I would not expect 100 solves to take more than an hour.


----------



## IAssemble (Feb 6, 2016)

qqwref said:


> Oh, this was a different 1-second-ish robot?  Actually, when I saw this, I thought it was the Flatland/Rose one with a new chassis. Very cool that there are multiple super-fast robots.
> 
> I think when the times are this close it is really unacceptable to use a single solve, though. The position of the cube matters a lot - it will affect both solving time and the amount of time it takes to do the move sequence. I'd really like to see at least an average of 12, or even an average of 100. Even with a human scrambling the cube, I would not expect 100 solves to take more than an hour.



I agree!

And also it needs to be defined and confirmed exactly what is timed...

e.g. is it ok for the camera streaming images to the computer before the timer starts? How do they ensure the timer starts before the camera starts sampling the image that is actually used for image analysis rather than using one that sampled just before the timer started and was buffered in the system? On CUBESTORMER 3 for example, we found by experiment that we believe there was approximately a 2.5 frame time delay through the camera system from the image actually being taken by the camera and it becoming available to the software and we included this in our timing method. When does it finish?

Is it when the last pulse has been applied to the stepper motor controller (what if you are not using stepper motors like CUBESTORMER 3) or should it have some way of seeing that the cube has actually stopped turning? Or should it be only to the point at which the last face is within 45 degrees of solved (since that defines "solved" in human competitions)...

Maybe I'm being pedantic, but certainly a camera frame time could be longer than the difference between 0.900s and 0.887s so even with an average time to even out cube scrambling differences the times could be close enough to be affected simply by how the timing system works!


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 11, 2016)

Latest record... 0.637 seconds

http://www.infineon.com/cms/en/about-infineon/press/press-releases/2016/INFXX201611-014.html


----------



## pglewis (Nov 11, 2016)

Did not pick the cube up. Did not set the cube down. No Stackmat. DNF!


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 11, 2016)

The robot did not say "ready" -> DNF


----------



## efattah (Nov 11, 2016)

Well think of the battle between humans and computers in chess. I guess that means someday a human cuber will beat the robot..? Like chess they'll have human vs. robot championships.


----------

